# How to explain strange gap in future date



## sdowner (Mar 7, 2021)

Someone posted this screen in a WorldMark Facebook group and shows a gap on April 9, 2022 at Kihei. The post was made on March 5, 2021.

People pointed out that this shouldn't ever happen because "Everyone that checks out on Sunday Apr 10 is staying the Saturday Apr 9. And they must also necessarily be staying the Friday Apr 8 (because we are still more than 13 months out). So if all inventory on Saturday Apr 9 night is used (these are people checking out on Sunday Apr 10 or later), then they should also be using up all the inventory on Friday Apr 8. The OP is correct that if there is no inventory on Sat Apr 9, then how could there be inventory on Friday Apr 8? All those people staying Sat Apr 9 necessarily have to also have a Friday Apr 8."

and "You can normally only create a gap that exists on day 4/9/2022, only with bookings created on day 3/9/2021 or after (meaning we have to wait until 3/9/2021 to create a gap on 4/9/2022)."

People discussed shutdown for maintenance. But others rejected it because Saturday is not a good day for maintenance to be scheduled one year in advance.

So no one there had any good explanations.

Anyone here have any ideas?


----------



## sdowner (Mar 7, 2021)

Here is the availability from today, March 6, 2021. It doesn't make sense that there are 5 nights available before April 9, 2022 if all of April 9 is not available. Doesn't every single one of the April 9 night reservations have to also use up an April 8 night? Keep in mind that all reservations are supposed begin on April 6, 2022 or sooner.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 7, 2021)

It could be that WorldMark doesn't own all of the inventory of weeks at Kihei and there is a change in the number of weeks available there without taking any reservations into account on April 9th, with fewer weeks available the 9th than on the subsequent days.


----------



## exyeh (Mar 8, 2021)

I am not surprised by this kind of booking questions. For many years as a worldmark member, I have seen many strange gap, waitlist questions. pre-booking questions ... 
sometimes I canceled an existing reservation to push to new dates, the first one succeed, pick up and rebook at the 7 days end, but the 2nd one went to someone's waitlist. Isn't that strange?


----------



## CO skier (Mar 8, 2021)

Eric B said:


> It could be that WorldMark doesn't own all of the inventory of weeks at Kihei and there is a change in the number of weeks available there without taking any reservations into account on April 9th, with fewer weeks available the 9th than on the subsequent days.


Doubtful, considering WorldMark owns 198 of the 200 units there.  And WorldMark would own all 52 weeks in the units they own.  The inventory for the two units WorldMark does not own, would obviously never appear as inventory (or lack of inventory) in the WorldMark system.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 9, 2021)

sdowner said:


> Someone posted this screen in a WorldMark Facebook group and shows a gap on April 9, 2022 at Kihei. The post was made on March 5, 2021.
> 
> People pointed out that this shouldn't ever happen


And it should not be possible following the changes to Grouped Reservations in 2016.

This is just an example of the incompetence of the managers in charge of inventory control.


----------

